# Calcium deposits in drain



## Plumbergeek

Do yall get calls about a sewer smell only when showering? I just had another today. I explained that the smell was from the deposits in the drain and not a vent problem, I explained a remedy was to put 2 denture tablets followed by some white vinegar in the drain, after that explantion she looked at me like I had two heads....
What causes these deposits to occur? I see it only when H/O uses alot of body oils. Also what remedy do you find to work best?:thumbsup:


----------



## gitnerdun

I'd use a bottle brush and a shop-vac if it's really bad. As for a cause, maybe they pee in the shower. Ask them.


----------



## Plumbergeek

giterdun said:


> I'd use a bottle brush and a shop-vac if it's really bad. As for a cause, maybe they pee in the shower. Ask them.


Homeowner had already removed the deposits from the wall of the pipe above the trap but, there was still a little smell when I arrived. He said his wife has sensitive nose.


----------



## gitnerdun

Try sealing off the drain with tape and see if she still smells it. The problem could be below the tile or in the wall. PVC or cast drain? Maybe a little bleach in the trap would kill it.


----------



## Plumbergeek

It's PVC pipe, it's a problem I see here a lot. The smell isn't a sewer smell but the homeowners always thinks it is, the smell is similar to what a woman's new perm smells like. After removing the calcium deposits the smell goes away until it builds up again.


----------



## Plumberman

Stand up showers?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Plumberman said:


> Stand up showers?


Yes, only see this on stand up showers, never tub/shower combo.


----------



## GREENPLUM

is it a tile shower?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Yep.


----------



## Mississippiplum

sounds like a hard water problem is partly to blame.


----------



## GREENPLUM

so its a tile shower

the drain is clean and is vented properly

my first thought was the shower pan wasn't sloped to the drain ( like most in your area ) and water has made its way into the PVC pan liner

if its not a DWV issue then what else could it be?

time for a new shower


----------



## Plumbergeek

Mississippiplum said:


> sounds like a hard water problem is partly to blame.


We really don't have hard water here, I only see this problem when the h/o uses alot of body oils and fancy soaps in the shower, I thinks it's always a tile shower with PVC drain


----------



## Plumbergeek

GREENPLUM said:


> so its a tile shower
> 
> the drain is clean and is vented properly
> 
> my first thought was the shower pan wasn't sloped to the drain ( like most in your area ) and water has made its way into the PVC pan liner
> 
> if its not a DWV issue then what else could it be?
> 
> time for a new shower


Possible?
http://atlantagrout.com/Efflorescence_Tiled_Shower_Floor.html


----------



## Mississippiplum

Plumbergeek said:


> We really don't have hard water here, I only see this problem when the h/o uses alot of body oils and fancy soaps in the shower, I thinks it's always a tile shower with PVC drain


this is a long shot, could be something to do with the grout or underbeading, and the calcium or lime is somehow leaching out of it - some substance in the body oils/fancy soaps causing it. its a long shot in the dark:laughing: but you just never know


----------



## GREENPLUM

Plumbergeek said:


> Possible?
> http://atlantagrout.com/Efflorescence_Tiled_Shower_Floor.html


 
I know nothing about the products/methods in the link, how does it get rid of the mold present?

id say time for a new shower pan,


----------



## HOMER

my theory is conditioner residue
often needs to be scraped from the drain opening area.
scrape and clean it as much as possible,dump baking soda on it an hit it with a brush of some sort


----------



## Plumbergeek

HOMER said:


> my theory is conditioner residue
> often needs to be scraped from the drain opening area.
> scrape and clean it as much as possible,dump baking soda on it an hit it with a brush of some sort


Do you generally have a chemical like smell associated with the situation you describe? That's what the majority of complaints I get is, except they think its sewer smell.


----------



## HOMER

customers describe it as mold,mildew, sewer smell


----------



## gitnerdun

Before you sell them a new shower, I would want to be sure that will fix the smell. New shower with the same stink won't go over well.

My shower doesn't stink. It's 12 yrs old tile, no pan, recessed in concrete slab, tile on mud pack, and my wife uses tons of the soaps and conditioners.

Is the drain slow allowing ponding while showering?


----------



## Plumbergeek

When the calcium builds up alot on the side of the pipes it will eventually stop up the drain, I remove strainer and scrap it off with a long screwdriver and it's all good for a year at least.


----------



## SHAUN C

Plumbergeek said:


> It's PVC pipe, it's a problem I see here a lot. The smell isn't a sewer smell but the homeowners always thinks it is, the smell is similar to what a woman's new perm smells like. After removing the calcium deposits the smell goes away until it builds up again.


I have run into the same problem, never could describe the smell but you nailed it with the new perm smell. I'd like to know what causes it too. For some reason it's always a shower stall too, I thought I was crazy!!


----------



## Plumbergeek

SHAUN C said:


> I have run into the same problem, never could describe the smell but you nailed it with the new perm smell. I'd like to know what causes it too. For some reason it's always a shower stall too, I thought I was crazy!!


Yea, I was beginning to think I was crazy too!:laughing: Apparently we are the only plumbers to have this problem?


----------



## plumb nutz

Plumbergeek said:


> Yea, I was beginning to think I was crazy too!:laughing: Apparently we are the only plumbers to have this problem?


Or gets a work


----------



## plumb nutz

plumb nutz said:


> Or gets a work


Damn auto correct... *perm


----------



## user7551

have u looked at the sheet rock behind the tile walls with a micro camera to see if there is mold because of water leaking through the tile wall ?


----------



## cityplumbing

Is there a common product there using? I have seen people using dandruff shampoo causing a build up on the drain and a nasty stank.


----------



## Plumbergeek

cityplumbing said:


> Is there a common product there using? I have seen people using dandruff shampoo causing a build up on the drain and a nasty stank.


I don't know if a particular product causing it, but everytime I get called out on these sewer smells only in the shower they all have numerous fancy body soaps/oils in there.


----------



## cityplumbing

Plumbergeek said:


> I don't know if a particular product causing it, but everytime I get called out on these sewer smells only in the shower they all have numerous fancy body soaps/oils in there.


Maybe its a common ingredient between the products they are using.. Some women use a cream to get rid of hair instead of shaving. That stuff stanks also.


----------



## Joseph clegg

White vinegar works great on lime and calcium scale just pour it down let it sit for 30 mins


----------



## Redwood

Plumbergeek said:


> Possible?
> http://atlantagrout.com/Efflorescence_Tiled_Shower_Floor.html


I think you are right!... :thumbup:
More Info...
http://www.johnbridge.com/how-to/how-to-remove-efflorescence/

Either that or we'll just call it Stalactites out of the weep holes.... :laughing:


----------

